# Giardia in Viszlas



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

My 4 year old, was found to have giardia antigen in his stool. Has anyone else been successful treating this parasite?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes. 
When you foster as many dogs as I have, it's bound to happen. 
Arya that I fostered started showing signs of upset stomach. Even thought I ran her to the vet, she past it on to June.
Shine was also treated, even though she was the only one that didn't test positive for it. 14 days of metronidazole, and they were all good. A lot of vets do 10 days, but my vet has had better luck when doing 14.
If your pup's stool is not back to normal, at the end of the meds. Call your vet, and they will prescribe a different medicine.
I hated being woke up at 2 in the morning, to take a barking dog out to potty. But it's better than the alternative. 
Be sure to put your pup on a probitoic.


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

We have just completed 10 days of anti biotics for Giardia, diagnosis missed the first time we had Maggie tested for it, so she's had it now for a while, it came and went a few times, but I wasn't happy with the test results so kept pushing. We also did 5 days on an anti parasite powder in her food. We are now back to normal. 

But what we also did was wash all the bedding immediately the anti biotics were finished. And after every poo, we picked it up immediately, poured boiling water on the area to kill off the cysts, then hosed the area down, occasionally wiped the bum. We were told to handle the anti biotics with gloves, (not sure why), and to wash Maggie after the last dose of anti biotics, with the bum left to last. So far, so good...stools are less frequent, more normal looking, and if anything she is more 'energetic' than previously. I second the pro biotics. We administer twice a day and will do so for the rest of her life.


----------

